
After Oranges: Following John McPhee to Florida - Vigier
http://www.oxfordamerican.org/magazine/item/1233-after-oranges
======
sizzzzlerz
I went to the article hopefully expecting to read something new by McPhee
(after all, he's only 86) only to be disappointed that it's an excerpt of a
prior work. Even so, just about anything written by him is worth reading and
re-reading.

~~~
triplenineteen
It's not an excerpt, it's a new article (by someone else) that is partially
about McPhee.

